# strom bei soundkarten ? (dumme frage )



## tiger-gamefreak (25. Dezember 2007)

entschuldigung für die dumme frage, aber bekommt eine soundkarte z.B. Creative X-Fi Xtreme Gamer, ihren strom vom mainboard oder per netzteilstecker, wenn letzteres ein normaler stecker oder ein pci stecker ?
Danke im vorraus


----------



## Peter23 (25. Dezember 2007)

tiger-gamefreak am 25.12.2007 16:42 schrieb:
			
		

> entschuldigung für die dumme frage, aber bekommt eine soundkarte z.B. Creative X-Fi Xtreme Gamer, ihren strom vom mainboard oder per netzteilstecker, wenn letzteres ein normaler stecker oder ein pci stecker ?
> Danke im vorraus



Mainboard


----------



## Muckimann (25. Dezember 2007)

Peter23 am 25.12.2007 16:43 schrieb:
			
		

> tiger-gamefreak am 25.12.2007 16:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




normalerweise ausschließlich über mainboard. damit sie einen eigenen stromanschluss benötigen müssten soundkarten dann erstmal die leistung verbraten und meines wissens verbraucht keine soundkarte soviel energie, für was denn auch?!  

mfg


----------



## Candyman121 (25. Dezember 2007)

Muckimann am 25.12.2007 17:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Peter23 am 25.12.2007 16:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da wäre auch nicht so ein kleiner Kühler oben falls überhaupt einer drauf ist


----------



## HanFred (25. Dezember 2007)

Candyman121 am 25.12.2007 17:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Da wäre auch nicht so ein kleiner Kühler oben falls überhaupt einer drauf ist


dafür wird meine X-Fi aber sehr warm. allerdings habe ich nie probleme gehabt, also ist mir das egal.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Dezember 2007)

Muckimann am 25.12.2007 17:56 schrieb:
			
		

> normalerweise ausschließlich über mainboard. damit sie einen eigenen stromanschluss benötigen müssten soundkarten dann erstmal die leistung verbraten und meines wissens verbraucht keine soundkarte soviel energie, für was denn auch?!
> 
> mfg



im asiatischen raum gab/gibt es eine pci-e x-fi audio, die den chip der pci version und eine pci-e pci bridge verwendet.
für diese bridge ist eine extra stromversorgung nötig.
ähnliches wurde auch schon für die pci-e xonar2 verbreitet.


----------



## TheGameMC (26. Dezember 2007)

HanFred am 25.12.2007 17:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Candyman121 am 25.12.2007 17:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


und eine x-fi xtreme music braucht auch keinen zusätzlichen stromanschluss?
hab meine nämlich grad eingebaut und in der anleitung steht was mit stromanschluss für bestimmte modelle?


----------



## Candyman121 (26. Dezember 2007)

TheGameMC am 26.12.2007 17:13 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 25.12.2007 17:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nein brauchst du keinen sowas hab ich überhaupt noch nie gehört oder gesehen.


----------



## tiger-gamefreak (26. Dezember 2007)

so vielen danke für die antworten


----------



## Volgel (26. Dezember 2007)

aber hey meine audigy 4 ist auch schon überhizt !!!

In meinem alten pc alles recht eng / kaum luft 

dann hatte ich soundknackster + quietschen --> gehäuse auf alles bestens


----------

